# Haute Cuisine



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I return to this cartoon every few weeks and laugh just as hard as I did the first time! :rofl:


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

...been there....done that...this is soooooo right on


----------

